# Fix and add Apps



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Firstly, I can't believe the Amazon App does not allow Prime customers to watch their "already paid for" content that other systems (Roku to name 1) allow. Fix this!
Next, please approach the Plex developers into building a client for Tivo. They already have one for Mac, PC, Linux, Google tv, IOS, Roku, Apple TV, Android,... You're missing the boat.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The current Premiere hardware does not even meet the minimum specs for AdobeAir apps. So even though a lot of services have AdobeAir versions of their apps for the Samsung smart TV platform they either wont run or run too slow on the TiVo Premiere.

There is speculation that a new TiVo Premiere will be released this fall with a much faster chip that should be capable of running all these apps. We're hopeful that once that's out a lot more developers will start releasing apps for the TiVo.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> The current Premiere hardware does not even meet the minimum specs for AdobeAir apps.


TiVo Premiere already uses Adobe AIR. From this year old tech blog post:


> The TiVo Netflix app is getting a complete overhaul - or, rather, a replacement. The new app is actually written by Netflix and integrated by TiVo, using TiVo's Adobe Air-based SDK. It will provide a completely modern Netflix experience, on par with other devices.


The _TiVo® Client SDK for AS3 Developer's Guide_ extensively discusses how to use Adobe AIR for TV in TiVo applications.

TiVo's implementation of the Netflix UI is not the most responsive I've seen but its as responsive as it is on the three Sony and Panasonic BD players and the WD TV Live that I own.


----------

